
Money Laundering via Author Impersonation on Amazon? - pgrote
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/02/money-laundering-via-author-impersonation-on-amazon/
======
berbec
Interesting. My father got his credit card stolen and $25,000 was charged at
home depot. I asked the office why they would buy lumber, PVC and copper
piping? He told me it's easy to sell to a construction site for cash.

